# /r/plasticsurgery Eppley sliding genio



## Deleted member 3259 (Mar 5, 2020)

Holy fuck what a solid result...


----------



## Deleted member 5204 (Mar 5, 2020)

Damn, looks like a new person


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Mar 5, 2020)

ManANamNahMan said:


> Damn, looks like a new person


Considering this was only a sliding genioplasty and nothing else, would say this is one of the better results i've seen. lol


----------



## Peachy (Mar 5, 2020)

I wonder what his shirt says about manlets


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 5, 2020)

Did he also get maxilla Advancement?


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Mar 5, 2020)

maybe would have been better with bsso and genio


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Mar 5, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Did he also get maxilla Advancement?


Na, was only sliding genio


----------



## Pillarman (Mar 5, 2020)

Mogs the hairy version


----------



## reptiles (Mar 5, 2020)

honkhonkpatna said:


> Holy fuck what a solid result...






That kike jew actually did a good result for once


honkhonkpatna said:


> Na, was only sliding genio





Then he lost weight look at his ramus in first pic


Peachy said:


> I wonder what his shirt says about manlets





I have the advantage of decent height if I got this legit would be set


----------



## Uglyandfat (Mar 5, 2020)

Man spent all that money on genio and still went bald JFL


----------



## Xander578 (Mar 5, 2020)

JFL @ not getting double jaw with genio instead


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Mar 5, 2020)

reptiles said:


> That kike jew actually did a good result for once
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He said same body fat in comments


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 5, 2020)

"surgery is cope" tho


----------



## reptiles (Mar 5, 2020)

honkhonkpatna said:


> He said same body fat in comments




Looks different


Amnesia said:


> "surgery is cope" tho





Defeatist fucks will say that those who try may not turn out chad but they can turn into a a high tier normie op in pic is proof


----------



## SixCRY (Mar 5, 2020)

I dont think its only genioplasty. Its genio+implant


----------



## Almu (Mar 5, 2020)

What a shit result


----------



## Notorious (Mar 5, 2020)

Looks like shit from the front


----------



## SixCRY (Mar 5, 2020)

Notorious said:


> Looks like shit from the front
> 
> View attachment 295803


100% sure now he got also jaw implant and not only chin

also:


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 5, 2020)

He didn’t just get sliding genio. Genio doesn’t change your ramus and upper jaw like that. He either lost a lot of weight to reveal his jaw line that was hidden by the fat or he got jaw implants in addition.


----------



## highT (Mar 5, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> He didn’t just get sliding genio. Genio doesn’t change your ramus and upper jaw like that. He either lost a lot of weight to reveal his jaw line that was hidden by the fat or he got jaw implants in addition.



lol reading these replies is funny it shows how little most people here actually know about surgeries and movements and what results to expect 


the genio was 12mm which is huge, and the procedure pulls all muscles attached to the chin bone forward and stretches other soft tissue forward in the submental region. By stretching out the soft tissues over a greater distance it created a sharper looking appearance by revealing his underlying bone structure.

Most surgeons would not do 12mm advancement which is why the results are so dramatic 


this guy was already lean in the before photo, that is not fat under his chin, it is excess skin that is all bunched up because his chin was so receded previously


----------



## tryingtofindsolution (Mar 5, 2020)

It made his head shape look better too!


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 5, 2020)

highT said:


> lol reading these replies is funny it shows how little most people here actually know about surgeries and movements and what results to expect
> 
> 
> the genio was 12mm which is huge, and the procedure pulls all muscles attached to the chin bone forward and stretches other soft tissue forward in the submental region. By stretching out the soft tissues over a greater distance it created a sharper looking appearance by revealing his underlying bone structure.
> ...


I’ve seen genios that change the hyoid like that before because yes it does stretch the skin and muscles forward. I’ve never seen one that actually makes your ramus appear out of nowhere before. I realize it was a huge advancement but I don’t buy it was just genio. 

Also these pics are clearly years apart if you look at his hairline progression. Plenty of time for him to lose weight. And if you look at his cheek next to his nose in the before/after it’s clearly flatter in the after which suggests he lost weight.


----------



## highT (Mar 5, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> I’ve seen genios that change the hyoid like that before because yes it does stretch the skin and muscles forward. I’ve never seen one that actually makes your ramus appear out of nowhere before. I realize it was a huge advancement but I don’t buy it was just genio.
> 
> Also these pics are clearly years apart if you look at his hairline progression. Plenty of time for him to lose weight. And if you look at his cheek next to his nose in the before/after it’s clearly flatter in the after which suggests he lost weight.


his thread on reddit claims it was only a genioplasty, i don’t know why he would admit to one surgery and hide other surgeries, especially when it’s being posted on /r/PlasticSurgery. why admit one surgery and hide others? what is there possibly to be gained from doing that? He also claims in his post that the photos are taken years apart, and that his bodyweight/body composition did not change much and thus did not influence the difference between photos.


here is the direct quote from his post:

“A couple things:

1. ⁠I only had a sliding genioplasty done. No submental liposuction. My body fat % is nearly identical in both pictures and I weigh the same. The change in the angle under my chin is strictly from the genioplasty.
2. ⁠This was 12mm of advancement
3. ⁠These pictures are actually about 4 years apart. I had a 7mm medpor chin implant put in shortly after the first picture (different doctor). I had it for a few years but 7mm wasn't enough augmentation, so last year I had Dr. Eppley remove it and replace it with a 12mm genioplasty.”


----------



## DidntRead (Mar 5, 2020)

He made more progress than 99% of this site jfl


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Mar 5, 2020)

looks like complete shit


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Mar 5, 2020)

Lmao he has a manlet shirt on and his soul has been devoured by the norwood reaper it's over for him.


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 7, 2020)

Great result


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 7, 2020)

No jaw for norwoodingmaxx


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (May 7, 2020)

he looked better before

now hes bald


----------



## WillVisitGandy (May 7, 2020)

Notorious said:


> Looks like shit from the front
> 
> View attachment 295803


Nop looks good


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (May 7, 2020)

Peachy said:


> I wonder what his shirt says about manlets


"manlets when will they learn"


----------



## JizzFarmer (May 7, 2020)

Good thugmaxxing base now


----------



## Lorsss (May 7, 2020)

advancing the chin is not enough. A big chin cannot compensate recessed mandible, recessed manxilla and recessed teeth arches

it's bimax or death
(furthermore a genioplasty with Eppley is more expensive than a bimax+genio in Italy)


----------



## Lorsss (May 7, 2020)

Notorious said:


> Looks like shit from the front
> 
> View attachment 295803


as I said if you want to fix a recessed face through advancing the chin alone, you end up deformed


----------



## Deusmaximus (May 7, 2020)

Notorious said:


> Looks like shit from the front
> 
> View attachment 295803


His mouth destroys him completely. Looks like the lower lip has not support, and is to big. Also mouth width is very bad.
Chin looks asymmetrical from the front.


----------



## Looksmax25 (Sep 13, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> advancing the chin is not enough. A big chin cannot compensate recessed mandible, recessed manxilla and recessed teeth arches
> 
> it's bimax or death
> (furthermore a genioplasty with Eppley is more expensive than a bimax+genio in Italy)



What surgeon in Italy do you recommend?


----------



## justadude (Sep 13, 2020)

his before mogs cause he lost his hair in the process


----------

